# Hello humans



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new around here.
I've been writing for a while now and I'd like some advice and some inspiration, and I'm thoroughly stoked to be here and get to know all of you.
Cheers.
- Griz


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2014)

Us human's? Um, excuse me! I'm a full blown animal! Human is merely a sub species, a title one would call it, to mask my true nature of wolf. (funny because us humans are technically animals anyway...)

Anyway, cheers back, and enjoy the site!


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Ah, I apologize for my blunder. People don't usually respond well when I say "hello animals of the homo sapiens sort!" but maybe it's just my inflection. 
Pleasure to make your acquaintance, Riptide. Are you therian?


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2014)

Ah... not really... I just really like wolves. The red wolves especially, along with the Mexican wolf as well. I did a whole research paper on their social behaviors once. You?


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Nope, but I have some friends that are. They make for interesting conversation. Forgive my ignorance, but by red wolves... aren't those just foxes?
Anyway, I agree that wolves are pretty cool. I like how all dogs are descendants of wolves, which is kind of sad when you think of chihuahuas. Have you read "the company of wolves" by Angela Carter?


----------



## Riptide (Feb 22, 2014)

That does sound cool. Haha, no they aren't. It's okay, but I'll teach you the way of the wolf.... there are the gray wolves, and red wolves. The gray wolves have 5 subspecies in their group while the red wolf only have the red wolf. There were once many sub species but through research they skimmed of the extra, seeing as the other species were really just slightly modified from the others, probably from location only. 

No, I haven't. Haha, yeah you see some of these dogs and really doubt their heritage


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Woah dude, that's pretty sweet how the red wolf is only the red wolf. Is there any known reason for this or is it just because?
You should give it a shot, it's a very well written short story that my teacher showed us for our "kinky feminism" unit. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Grizzly, welcome to WF. How did you pick the name, if I might ask?


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 22, 2014)

Yo, Grizzly. Hi there, and welcome. 

I like your avatar. It's got some Dali mojo about it. Glad you joined up!


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Gumby, pleasure to make your acquaintance. The story behind my username isn't that cool, I was just listening to Grizzly Bear while creating an account.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Pluralized! Pleased to meet you. I just tried the tongue loosener in your signature, it made me chuckle. Have you read Incantation of Laughter by Velimir Khlebnikov? It reminds me of it.


----------



## PiP (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Griz, I also like your name  Welcome to WF... Pigs


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Pigs, pleased to meet you. I think I'll like it here.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, Grizz, I didn't realize you were new.   If I stepped on your toes in another thread, I apologize.   I *should* pay more attention to post counts but ... I don't.

(which is to say I hope I don't scare you off)

How did you find us?


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 24, 2014)

No worries, astroannie, I don't think you did. It'll take more than bruised toes to scare me off, anyways. Pleased to meet you. 
This was at the top of my google search, so I just sort of jumped in.


----------

